# BUMBLE BEES



## tim8557

Ever since starting up my two colonies, I have noticed a large increase in the Bumble Bee population. There is a slight uptick in Carpenter bees as well. I am not complaining as they seem so docile and are a joy to watch working the flower gardens we have in our yard. They are large and move slowly so one can really observe what they are doing. To compare BB with HB is like comparing a Humvee to a Ferrari. Just a great lumbering creature.

Not posting a question, just my observations.


----------



## kaizen

I have a huge increase in bumbles this year also. funny to watch honeybees methodically working a bush and then a bumble comes crashing in like a drunken sailor


----------



## Hops Brewster

kaizen said:


> then a bumble comes crashing in like a drunken sailor


 too much mead in that colony


----------



## gezellig

They are a nice addition due to not monopollinating like honeybees. They ramble from species bloom to species bloom. The LOVE bee balm.


----------



## gnor

> Ever since starting up my two colonies, I have noticed a large increase in the Bumble Bee population.


Hope that happens when my bees get here. I have seen very few bees of any sort around here this year, maybe because of the bad Winter. I understand that native pollinators are better at pollinating some native plants, so we need them too.


----------



## Michael Bush

"A rising tide lifts all boats"--Henry B. F. McFarland, January 20, 1910

I'm sure some of it when you start is that you notice bees, but as I move beehives into an area I see this also. The other bees seem to thrive around each other as they each fill a niche.


----------



## JRG13

I had a carpenter bee fly into the day care house when I was picking up my boy a few weeks ago, the owner kind of freaked out but said he'd take care of it later. Luckily she flew down to a lower window right before I left so I scooped her off the window into my hands and let her back outside.


----------



## aunt betty

For several years I've been building up pollinator gardens in my yard. Really didn't plan it that way but what survived was a lot of bee balm, daisies, sunflowers, and quite a few species that attract birds and bees. I watched the flowers and once I got backyard bees I noticed that there are all types of native bees visiting the garden and my bird baths for water. Could have something to do with all the combs and boxes I have been cleaning and working on in the backyard....and the six bee hives back there. Maybe I just never noticed them all there.


----------



## Beeathlon

I think beekeepers notice the flowers and other pollinators more than others. I have not started yet, but man my wife is tired of hearing about my observations. Speaking of which. I have noticed that bumble bees are very attracted to my oregano. When I watch them in the evenings they seem to be sleeping on and under the flowers. They are very sluggish if they even move. Are they dying? Are they drunk?


----------



## aunt betty

Michael Bush said:


> "A rising tide lifts all boats"--Henry B. F. McFarland, January 20, 1910
> 
> I'm sure some of it when you start is that you notice bees, but as I move beehives into an area I see this also. The other bees seem to thrive around each other as they each fill a niche.


I was looking and looking for bees and not seeing them for years. Was sort of upset too. Put bird baths out, kept them full, and one day it happened. There was a ring of honeybees getting water. That got me thinking hey, maybe it's not "the end". Turns out there was a feral colony in the neighbor's hollow tree. Beek came and took them bees and then I was not seeing them again. 

Once I got honeybees and started cleaning dead-outs in my back yard I started seeing every single type of bee I can list and then some. This makes me very happy because I was trying to attract pollinators. Having a very diverse flower garden is nice but from my observations...bees attract more bees of other species.


----------



## Phoebee

We did an informal survey before and after getting our hives. I was worried that the honeybees would displace the natives. I'm convinced that the bumble population in the yard is up considerably. I spot at least four species, although the exact number is hard to pinpoint since one of the species appears to be the Perplexing Bumblebee, which has about 30 color variations.

Now that apparent increase could be, just possibly, because of all the flowers we've planted for pollinators since getting the bees.

We have one nuc at a neighbor's place, and he has an enormous thistle, so large it qualifies as a large bush. All the pollinators love it. The honeybees will actually attack bumbles to drive them off of it, and have been seen robbing pollen from the bumbles' baskets. I've never seen this level of aggression by foraging honeybees on any other plant.


----------



## gnor

I mentioned earlier that I hadn't seen any bumbles this year, but I didn't take into account that they only overwinter a single individual and build from there. Plenty now. I haven't seen a lot of competition among species either. The bumbles are normally all over the lawn, while my Apis take off for parts unknown. I have seen the odd bumble attracted to the hives with the intention of getting a free meal, but it doesn't take more than a couple of head bunts to discourage them.



> When I watch them in the evenings they seem to be sleeping on and under the flowers.


Bumbles prefer to nest in abandoned rodent burrows, so I'm wondering if they are running out of room for everyone this time of year?


----------



## mcon672

I like the bumbles but the carpenter bees and I don't see eye to eye. I am surrounded by thousands of acres of forest yet they insist on drilling holes all through my privacy fence (not impressed with the new treated lumber).


----------



## Phoebee

mcon672 said:


> I like the bumbles but the carpenter bees and I don't see eye to eye. I am surrounded by thousands of acres of forest yet they insist on drilling holes all through my privacy fence (not impressed with the new treated lumber).


The male carpenter bees and I DO see eye to eye. They try to stare me down and I stare back, but I have a badminton racket, and have gotten pretty good with it. They destroyed the original pine fascia boards on our cabin ... there was more tunnel than wood and the wind finally ripped them loose in pieces. They don't like the cypress replacements.


----------



## aunt betty

Phoebee said:


> The male carpenter bees and I DO see eye to eye. They try to stare me down and I stare back, but I have a badminton racket, and have gotten pretty good with it. They destroyed the original pine fascia boards on our cabin ... there was more tunnel than wood and the wind finally ripped them loose in pieces. They don't like the cypress replacements.


Metal soffits and facia would save you some head aches. I know a guy...


----------



## Tigger19687

BB's are the only Bees that I have around here. I have noticed that in the last 4 years of being at this address, there have been hardly any HB's here 
I have clover in my yard, so I saw only a few this year.
I hope to change that with my own HB's


----------



## Phoebee

aunt betty said:


> Metal soffits and facia would save you some head aches. I know a guy...


The new 2-story garage has a poured concrete first floor and the second floor "board and batten" is actually concrete board (brand X Hardie Board). Hopefully the carpenter bees are wearing out their mandibles trying.


----------

